# Lesen und schreiben von Daten.



## Renem (1. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach fertigen Methoden zum lesen und schreiben von Zeichenketten. Zunächst wollte ich die Klasse „RecordStore„ (Nokia SDK 4.0) verwenden. Das Problem ist, dass ich die Datenbank nicht auf eine SD-Karte ablegen kann. OpenRecordStore lässt nur den Namen der Datenbank aber keinen Pfad bzw. Speicherort zu. 

Ein weiterer Ansatz wäre mittels „FileConnection“ in eine Datei zu schreiben. Rein ASCII. Dafür fehlen mir  Methoden zum lesen und schreiben. Hat da schon jemand was gebastelt? Möchte das Rad nicht zweimal erfinden.

Ich bin VO-Programmierer und steige auf Java um. Über Codebeispiele würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß 

Renem


----------



## Backwardsman (3. Mrz 2008)

also da bei j2me keiner so richtig wiederverwendbar programmiert und alles immer sehr auf die anwendung zugeschnitten ist, wird es wohl schwer solche funktionen zu finden?! prinzipiell ist die benutzung der fileconnection-api nicht besonders schwer.

die, wie ich finde, beste erklärung/tutorial dazu findet man hier:

http://developer.sonyericsson.com/s...a/p_jsr75_accessing_pim_fileconnectionapi.jsp


----------



## Renem (3. Mrz 2008)

Danke Backwardsman, wahrscheinlich hat du mit j2me recht. Dein Link mit den Beispielen ist wirklich gut. Schade wäre schön gewesen, wenn da jemdand eine nette Klasse geschrieben hätte.

Gruß René


----------

